# anyone had success with a grade 1BB early blastocyst??



## Rosecat

Hi - I was just wondering if anyone could give me any reassurance to put my mind at rest. I had ICSI treatment at GCRM recently and had ET yesterday. I had a blastocyst grade 4BB put back as well as an early blastocyst graded 1BB. Apparently a 4BB blastocyst is of "top quality" (with 4AA being better). I'm concerned about the other one which was just developing as a blastocyst. Does anyone know if a blast of this grade (1BB) could result in a viable pregnancy or has anyone had success with an early blastocyst? Thanks. Rosecat


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey hun ,  i wouldnt read into the grades to much hun , there are people who have got preggers with all sorts of grades on ff
some with only 3 or  4 cells , so dont give up yet 
try and relax they are both snuggling in tight in there , i know its easier said than done 

Mine only got to 7 cell and i got a BFP and yours done better than mine   

good luck hun


----------



## Janey35

Hi just wanted to pop on and say, i had one put back on day 5 and it hadn't even hatched into a blastocyst, it was a slow grower and i got a BFP, so please don't worry. x


----------



## Rosecat

Hi sweetchillli and Janey35 - thanks for getting back to me. Feeling a bit better now. Think I'm just totally anxious because I expected there to be some frosties (I don't know why!) as a back-up. Hopefully it'll work out ok.


----------



## holly01

Just want to wish Rosecat all the luck in the world i hope u get ure BFP u so deserve it chickadee!!


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Holly - I hope so too! Praying it works! Thanks for posting.


----------



## anniebabe

Just wanted to say well done on your ET and i hope your little ones are getting snuggled in for the next 8.5 months, you are now PUPO        so congrats and look after yourself,      you get your BFP, when is your test date?


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Anniebabe - thanks a lot - hope it works out. Have to test next Thurs. Seems a long way until then. How are you? Hope you are doing well.


----------



## anniebabe

Rosecat i also replied to you on the Oct/Nov cycling thread


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Rosecat

Just wanted to wish you all the best and good luck - i hope you get your BFP, im praying for you


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Anniebabe - I must take another look on that thread - my computer is playing up and taking an age to get onto the internet for me. Will be in touch soon.

Hi Babydreams282 = thanks for getting in touch. Believe me I'm praying too! I have to say I have not got a good feeling about this at all. I don't know why. just feel very down and am not expecting a postive outcome. Not sure why. Will keep you posted anyway! How are you? I suppose you're just waiting patiently to start your ICSI with the RVH. After Christmas is over it should fly for you - well I hope so anyway!


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Rosecat

Ach love please think positively im sending you lots of     and lots of    .  Just take it easy get plenty of rest, when is your test date?

Yeah im good, just playing the waiting game - ive set myself milestones to get me through it - like christmas, weekend way in January, concert in feb etc - the way things are going for some of the girls on this - it seems like i will get my letter of offer end of March time and start treatment in May - so hopefully the next lot of months go quick.

Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Babydreams - thanks for your best wishes. I honestly think it will fly in to March for you. I hope it does. My test date is this Thursday 2nd Dec. i actually got mixed up and thought it was the 3rd. It's actually the 2nd although I've an awful feeling that my period will come before that. Really hope it doesn't mind you! Will keep you posted


----------



## holly01

Best wishes for u both for thur


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Holly - thanks a lot for your best wishes. I am sitting here in the house demented and utterly convinced that AF is coming tonight! Have shooting cramps very low down that won't go away so I'm not hopeful. Will keep you posted anyway! Hope you and the twins are doing well. That weather is just terrible isn't it - hope it lifts soon. Will be in touch. Thanks again


----------



## holly01

Hope u are still on   
C'monnnn GCRM


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Holly - we def still are on cloud nine! Doesn't seem real at all! Hope the HCG bloods are ok. Got them taken at GP's yesterday morn and sent them over to GCRM for testing. GP going to test them again on Mon to see if they're increasing. Hope they are! GCRM said I would have to have a scan in 3-4 weeks. Did you just arrange that privately or did your GP sort it? My GP said he'd sort it so I imagine it'll just be at my local hospital rather than the RVH? How are you and the twins getting on? I'm sure you're so excited to be gearing up for your first Christmas together. I really hope all goes well and we're in the same position next Christmas!


----------

